# Toro ccr 2450 help



## lawnkid14 (Nov 22, 2009)

Hello I have a newer toro ccr2450 with the rtek motor. It wont idle all it will do is build up rps really fast until auger is engaged again. I just cant seem to figure it out hope you guys can help me out before the snow really starts coming.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Is that a 2 stroke or 4 stroke motor?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Should be a 2 stroke. I believe it's the blade governor. It's located behind the pull chord and engine cover. quite a bit to take apart to get to it. Could just be sticking.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

True,,could. I'm thinking more simple tho. Ff, carb bowl. Bad gas


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

dieselss;1376420 said:


> True,,could. I'm thinking more simple tho. Ff, carb bowl. Bad gas


I'm no expert, but I've had one do the same and narrowed it to that.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Usually that's it. Just remember KISS. 99% of time its gas/gas filter and plug .


----------



## lawnkid14 (Nov 22, 2009)

its a 2 stroke so it could be that blade fin, why would it be that fin any how. it works fine under load.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Did you put stabilizer in the fuel before you put it away. I bet the carb is all gummed up.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Try plug, Ff, and drain and fresh gas.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Mine did the same exact thing this year and I put stabil in, cleaned carb, took apart the carb, fresh fuel, new filter and it still does it so I would say the paddle gov. as well.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

You should be able to move the gov. Without taking apart the cover. Just to see if its free, if the arm doesn't move then yea is say that's your problem.


----------



## lawnkid14 (Nov 22, 2009)

Could it be that spring as well I remember it being all twisted and worn


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

At the carb?? The spring that runs in the linkage? Or the spring that goes to the arm ?


----------



## lawnkid14 (Nov 22, 2009)

Well its the spring that is attached to a plate that can be adjusted and then it foes to the carb


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Yea. Start there replace that. That could be the main issue .


----------



## lawnkid14 (Nov 22, 2009)

If that isn't it what could it be then


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

If you have twisted and mangled parts,,,start there. That could be half/only problem you have remember KISS


----------



## lawnkid14 (Nov 22, 2009)

Also i removed that fin everything looks to be good and is moved freely 

bump to top


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

K replace spring then, Ff , plug, drain gas fresh, take off carb bowl and clean.


----------



## lawnkid14 (Nov 22, 2009)

ff means fuel filter right


----------



## lawnkid14 (Nov 22, 2009)

bump to top


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Didn't send but Ff means fuel filter. So what's the status so far?


----------



## lawnkid14 (Nov 22, 2009)

status is i ordered new spring and flap, took of carb cleaned it out and flushed tank lets hope it will work


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok keep us posted


----------



## lawnkid14 (Nov 22, 2009)

i will let you know


----------



## lawnkid14 (Nov 22, 2009)

so it ended up being a throttle plate in the carb however it wont start now. new plug new switch it feels like the coil is grounding through the frame have any ideas


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 25, 2007)

there isnt much to it, check for spark first....then check for freyed wires on the coil wire where it goes under the motor cover, if you want disconnect the wire leading from the switch down to under the motor, to shut it off touch the wire to the motor (ground)

i bet you cut or tore up a wire pulling off the engine cover to check the governor vane...with allll that wonderful room in there you have hah

still no spark and all is good?...change the plug..maybe it got dropped and the insulator broken


----------



## lawnkid14 (Nov 22, 2009)

i have new spark plug still nothing but when i hold the boot and pull the starter rope i feel voltage through my hand and my hand is touching the frame so do i have an open coil or what i have no spark issues every year with this snowblower


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Wire is bad, or the boot. If you feel the spark, its bad. Replace coil wire and boot


----------



## lawnkid14 (Nov 22, 2009)

how do you replace the wire cut it also i should say there was no boot on when i was testing to see if i feel anything and i only felt it when my hand touched the handle bar and the spark plug


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

It screws onto the coil. You can also test for spark if you have a spark tester


----------



## lawnkid14 (Nov 22, 2009)

I thought it was one whole assembly


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

lawnkid14;1378676 said:


> so it ended up being a throttle plate in the carb however it wont start now. new plug new switch it feels like the coil is grounding through the frame have any ideas


How did you know it was a throttle plate in the carb if you have not started it. Reason I ask is I tried to fix the one that was doing the high revving. I thought maybe the paddle governor was getting hung up on the engine and flywheel housing. I bent the housing away from the governor flap a tad and fluid filmed the whole mechanism including the spring and black tab it's attached to on the carb. When I started the blower the engine would rev high for several seconds then the spring and tab would flip to the right and the engine would rev normally. Before the engine would rev high continuously. I wasn't satisfied with that so I took the carb off and sprayed with Gumout. As I stated before I'm no engine expert, but I could see nothing wrong with the carb. So, I reassembled everything and re-fluid filmed the flippy mechanism. As it stands right now, when the blower starts, it revs high for a couple seconds and then idles normally. This is a blower I sold to a employee as is 2 seasons ago, so I tried to fix it for him, not sure if I did.


----------



## lawnkid14 (Nov 22, 2009)

dealer said they replace them all the time and i also had to order a new coil.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

The blower reving high for the first few secs of operation is completely normal. There is nothing wrong with it.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

lawnkid14;1379873 said:



> dealer said they replace them all the time and i also had to order a new coil.


I have a new coil on order for a different blower, i paid $89.00 how about you?



dieselss;1379912 said:


> The blower reving high for the first few secs of operation is completely normal. There is nothing wrong with it.


Thanks, I hope you're right.:salute:


----------



## lawnkid14 (Nov 22, 2009)

Genuine oem part 35$ free ship


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

lawnkid14;1380007 said:


> Genuine oem part 35$ free ship


We're talking different parts I hope. I ordered a Armature - Magneto. Comes with the spark plug wire on it.


----------



## lawnkid14 (Nov 22, 2009)

actually its the who assembly wire boot and coil which machine did you buy your part for


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Toro 3650, about 5 yrs old.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Here's the part I ordered from PartsTree.com. Number 333.


----------



## lawnkid14 (Nov 22, 2009)

same part as me


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Where did you order from, dealer?


----------



## lawnkid14 (Nov 22, 2009)

No online jacksmallengines


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

lawnkid14;1380700 said:


> No online jacksmallengines


That site has the part listed for $74.95. I don't know what year your blower is but I think it's the same part for most of these models and years.


----------



## lawnkid14 (Nov 22, 2009)

I had a coupon for it and store credit


----------



## lawnkid14 (Nov 22, 2009)

Always look on eBay also


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Ahh, ok, good luck gettin it going.


----------



## lawnkid14 (Nov 22, 2009)

hey thanks same to you. I need snow. Lets hope for some


----------



## genokn (Jan 2, 2008)

most of the early ccr 2450 and 3650 came with plactic carbs, heat from the engine causes carb to warp, resulting entreme high rpm. toro had a recall on the machine with plactic carbs, but i think the warranty on those units has expired. the fix was to replace carb with toros metal carb. if your carb is plastic, this is most likely your problem. sticker shock, those carbs are over a hundred bucks!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

genokn;1381956 said:


> most of the early ccr 2450 and 3650 came with plactic carbs, heat from the engine causes carb to warp, resulting entreme high rpm. toro had a recall on the machine with plactic carbs, but i think the warranty on those units has expired. the fix was to replace carb with toros metal carb. if your carb is plastic, this is most likely your problem. sticker shock, those carbs are over a hundred bucks!


Interesting. Yeah, the carb is plastic on the one I was working on. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## lawnkid14 (Nov 22, 2009)

yeah so is mine hopefully this will solve both our problems when is yours coming in the mail


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

lawnkid14;1382013 said:


> yeah so is mine hopefully this will solve both our problems when is yours coming in the mail


I'm hoping for Monday.


----------



## lawnkid14 (Nov 22, 2009)

part came today i will put it on and let you know


----------



## lawnkid14 (Nov 22, 2009)

it started right up but it still revs really high


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

lawnkid14;1382895 said:


> it started right up but it still revs really high


I think a new carb is the only answer, not sure it's worth it.


----------



## lawnkid14 (Nov 22, 2009)

I think the side needle on my carb is clogged


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Spray some carb and choke around the carb to intake. If it revs carb or gsket.


----------

